# Gun Cleaning -How Often?



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

How often do you clean your guns?
My G-Lock has about 1500 rounds,still dirty and still reliable
My AR's each have several hundred rounds fired and are still shooting nice. I'll wait until at least 500 rounds before I clean them


----------



## keith9365 (Apr 23, 2014)

EVERY time I shoot them and at least once a month. I like to break them down to oil and clean at the kitchen table when I'm just bumming around in front of the TV.


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

I always clean after I shoot but I enjoy the process. I somehow find it relaxing to break em down
and clean em up! I'm sure I could go quite awhile between cleanings I just don't do that.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

I clean every time after I shoot. If a firearm is in the safe and hasn't been shot in a long while, I'll usually wipe it down to remove any dust then reapply oil and take it to the range or put it back in storage.


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

Usually after returning from the range or within a few days after they have been fired.

If you store them in a safe it is wise to wipe them down every so often. It helps to use a dehumidifier, yet even with the dehumidifier they can still develop surface rust (blued guns).


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

If you shoot corrosive ammo (pretty rare anymore military surplus 7N6, 7.62x54R etc.) absolutely every time you shoot it and spray them down with a water/solvent mixture of some sort. That stuff has corrosive salts in the primers that will render a gun to rust in no time. I don't let any firearm sit for more than a week after I shoot without cleaning and lubrication. It's a readiness thing. It's a monumental pain.


----------



## sparkyprep (Jul 5, 2013)

You will never find a dirty gun in my home. They get cleaned and oiled every time they are shot.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

There are some exceptions like if you use lead rounds, dirty ammo or corrosive ammo.
Colt claims that you do more damage to an AR by over cleaning the barrel .
Gas Piston AR wipe it off put it away about every 500 rounds unless it is going to be put away a long time a cleaning with CLP done.
Hand guns wipe down after use few hundred rounds break it down clean it. Full strip down maybe once a year.
CLP does a great job of protecting a weapon even when not in use it has never failed me


----------



## sparkyprep (Jul 5, 2013)

Smitty901 said:


> There are some exceptions like if you use lead rounds, dirty ammo or corrosive ammo.
> Colt claims that you do more damage to an AR by over cleaning the barrel .
> Gas Piston AR wipe it off put it away about every 500 rounds unless it is going to be put away a long time a cleaning with CLP done.
> Hand guns wipe down after use few hundred rounds break it down clean it. Full strip down maybe once a year.
> CLP does a great job of protecting a weapon even when not in use it has never failed me


Never heared of damaging an AR by over cleaning them. What does it do to them?


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

IANAL about cleaning firearms,day or two after.detail strip,shoot gunk off with brakleen (red can) and shoot some down bore too, brush barrel with brass brush (and rod guide)many times with Hoppe's, patch till clean,brass toothbrush recesses,light oil to bore with patch,grease bolts,oil all metal with oilcloth (cause of brakleen) put babies to sleep.....OH?....what guns?...I was dreamin about the firearms I would like to have and clean someday.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

I run a bore snake thru each as soon as they've cooled a little. Cleanliness is next to godliness. Besides, it's very relaxing. Like he said, no dirty firearms in my house.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

It took me a while but I finally came up with a witty Slippy response;

I clean my guns like too many who vote...liberally and often! HaaaHaaaHaaa

(Slippy hits the sauce early and often too)


----------



## MrsInor (Apr 15, 2013)

I let Inor clean the guns. That way I know he won't be causing any trouble for a little while.


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

My nephew, army in Iraq and Afghanistan, said that a bit if carbon build up in his rifle helped with seals and lubrication so although they cleaned, it wasn't overly clean. I don't shoot ar type rifles so I wouldn't know. I clean my ak .... Er... Actually I don't.


----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

I clean mine when they need it.
On my EDC, it get a lot of lint, sweat, and schmutz on it from riding around on my belt. So it needs it more often. So I clean it more often.

On my shotgun that I use three or four times a year, I might clean it every other time I take it out.

I let the dirt dictate the cleaning schedule.


----------



## SAR-1L (Mar 13, 2013)

I clean every time I shoot no more than 4 or 5 days after. 
So it gets cleaned about once a week as I go to the range
and shoot about 100 round with my carry.

I also use frog lube: FrogLube | The World's Only Complete Bio Based 'Green' Weapons Care system, Solvent and CLP USDA Approved

Supposed to be safe for you unlike some of the harder clearners
but it is also a cleaner + lube and it works extremely well.

There is also a pro which is also a con.

It smells minty so my fiance doesn't mind if I clean the pistol
beside her while sitting on the couch, and using the coffee table.

Because it smell minty, it attracts ants! I woke up one morning to holster
my sidearm to see my pistol had been swarmed by ****ing black ants!

There were hundreds of the little bastards inside when I broke it down. 
So I wouldn't recommend it if you already have problems with them like
I do living in an apartment complex. I have to keep my dog food in a 
5 gallon bucket to keep them from swarming the kitchen in the summer.

I hate apartment living!


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Whenever I return from the range I clean all guns that went that time on the tail gate of my truck before they even come into the house.
ALL my firearms are inspected and at least wiped clean with CLP on a very regular basis. 
I was trained to take care of my weapon first, even before taking care of myself. It is a good habit, I'm glad it was hammered into my head.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

My guns get a brief cleaning at the range when I am finished shooting and then a thorough cleaning when I get them home.I clean all my guns the same way whether they are 22 rimfires or 35 caliber rifles. A dirty gun can fail on you - when you need it most. I have never worn a barrel out keeping it clean. I also run a dry patch through the bore when I leave for the range.

The cleaning at home includes a disassembly (field strip) cleaning of all the parts and lubing.


----------



## redhawk (May 7, 2014)

If I shoot my gun, it gets cleaned. My EDC gets a thorough cleaning once a week or so, you would be surprised how much lint you get and where it is. The guns in the safe get an oiling once a month or so, I like handling my guns...


----------



## Beach Kowboy (Feb 13, 2014)

I used to be pretty anal and cleaned my weapons every time I went shooting. I would even clean them if I didn't go shooting if they were in the safe for over a few weeks.Over the years, I found they don't need to be cleaned as often as most people think they do. My carry weapons Ed Brown or Colt 1911 get cleaned about once a month. I even put about 10 mags each through them a week and don't bother cleaning them but once a month or so.

I will put about 5-10 mads each through our AR's and clean them about once a month as well. And I NEVER have any problems with them. The 1911's I use as my EDC and wouldn't have a second thought about them not workin like they should.

A lot of people get ANAL about cleaning but I am not one of those guys.. I do clean them but don't have to clean them EVERY time I fire them..


----------



## bigdogbuc (Mar 23, 2012)

SAR-1L said:


> I clean every time I shoot no more than 4 or 5 days after.
> So it gets cleaned about once a week as I go to the range
> and shoot about 100 round with my carry.
> 
> ...


Should have shot them. It's apparent they were trying to disarm you. Totally justified.


----------



## bigdogbuc (Mar 23, 2012)

I just finished cleaning my buddy's AR's after our trip to the range Thursday. He's disabled and wheel chair bound and we had a great day at the range. 

I like to get to them same day, but I shot my Mosin (corrosive ammo), my two black powder revolvers and my two antique shotguns, with black powder shells. So those 5 HAD to be cleaned first, especially the black powder ones, which took up the rest of the evening. I knew the AR's could wait, so they did. 

I spent about an hour and a half this afternoon tearing them down, cleaning, inspecting and lubing them, for the second time since Tuesday when I picked them up. It was the first time one of them had ever been fired, the other had a couple of mags through it at most and hadn't been cleaned properly by the previous owner (another friend). So I readied each of them. Both functioned flawlessly at the range and we went through 430 rounds between the two, over 300 through the Bushmaster alone. A nice break in for the virgin in the group. 

I use an automotive assembly lube on the AR's. Works great, isn't heavy and handles the heat like nobody's business. It cost's way less than Frog Lube and I don't have to heat anything up prior to application. When I took them apart today, the lube was right where I put it.

I told him they were ready and to my surprise, he asked if he could just leave the AR's, his stainless Colt Gold Cup National Match Series 80 MKIV .45 and his stainless S&W Model 29 at my house where he knew they would be safe and cared for. I said "sure". I considered it a great compliment. 

I've decided to start my own Foster Care Program for guns, so if any of you have guns you wanna' keep at my house, we always have room for the little buggers and lots of love to spread around. :grin:


----------



## phrogman (Apr 17, 2014)

Mine usually don't get cleaned until somewhere between 500-1000 rounds or if got a big range day that I don't want to have any issues in.


----------



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

Is there an oil that is also a cleaner? Anyone ever use Ram tyler?


----------



## Maxxdad (Feb 5, 2014)

I "Try" to clean after an extended range trip. If I'm just testing a few reloads I don't usually go through a complete cleaning. I do force myself to pull every firearm and disassemble inspect and reassemble once a month or so. It's important to handle and keep a feel for all the different types and systems. I tested some AR spares after reading some reports of trigger and hammer assemblies not fitting correctly. Sure enough a couple required some slight fitting. Glad I did that ahead of time.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Army TM says to put away the white glove. CLP is made to keep cleaning while weapon is store. When we used corrosive ammo and primes we clean weapon the day fired in hot soapy water. Then CLP. we cleaned the everyday after for 3 days with CLP and white glove inspection. You can bet we were happy to see that come to an end.
In the field all that is done is lube and scrap down any excess carbon and wipe it down. We have come along ways in weapons care.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

budgetprepp-n said:


> Is there an oil that is also a cleaner? Anyone ever use Ram tyler?


CLP they have tried but have never came up with a better product. Clean,Lube ,Protect. Using sparingly a little goes a long way


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

Like most on here, I clean my weapons the same day (99.8% of the time), or shorty there after using them. However, I don't go overboard with the cleaning like some I have heard. I give them a good cleaning/oiling then I am done, I don't spend hours making sure they are microscopically clean, I'll leave that for people who have nothing better to do.


----------



## Fuzzee (Nov 20, 2012)

I clean them as needed most of the time. I always check them when I get back from the range and see where there at. My duty and regular carry pistols I wipe down with CLP regularly and check to see if there is any dirt fouling in them from my surroundings throughout carrying. More thorough cleaning as needed means running barrels and wiping, brushing and Qtip'ing any carbon build up away using CLP on the cleaning tools. I never do what I did in the military of completely stripping off all the oils, using Simple Green, or other heavy cleaning supplies. I've seen more firearms ruined that way. I mainly use OTIS flex rods with various brass brush heads and patches for barrels and use a brass rod with a chamber brush to clean chambers. After cleaning I add more oil and grease depending on the firearm. I use CLP, Tetra oil and Tetra grease. My PTR91 for instance doesn't get greased though where my M1A, pistols and other firearms do because of the delayed blow-back action and how it runs. I got rid of my probably last to ever own AR, but since it was piston I used grease on it. On DI's I don't use grease because of the carbon build up in the receiver same as the PTR91.





.


----------



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

When fired I clean mine on the same day and then the next 2 following days. If not fired I clean them once a month. I use break free for lube.


----------



## mcangus (Jun 3, 2014)

Can we post up some of your favorite cleaning products?


----------



## bigdogbuc (Mar 23, 2012)

Hoppe's #9, Rem-Oil, and a Copper & Lead Fouling solvent that I can't remember the name of. I don't feel like running downstairs or I'd tell ya'. I'm enjoying a nice breeze and sunshine at the picnic table right now.  That is all I use, and have ever used. Except for the engine assembly lube which I use on the AR's. The fouling solvent works really well. I swipe the bore with some Hoppe's, then run a brush through real quick, put the solvent on a patch and run it through and let it sit for a few minutes. The patches come out green. It works really well. Bore is good and clean after that.

I use hot soapy water for my black powder stuff. Dry it, oil it, good to go.


----------



## ordnance21xx (Jan 29, 2014)

Get use to it, After every firing and monthly. 

MOLON LABE


----------



## Reptilicus (Jan 4, 2014)

When they are shoot, they are then cleaned. PERIOD! Other than that an occasional wipe down and cycling of the action to make sure everything is oiled, lubed , and as it should be. I do tend to be somewhat OCD when I do clean them tho, I think it has something to do with the smell of the Hoppe's #9. Always seems to take me back to a long ago time of spending time with my Dad in his Man Cave-Reloading room! I learned an awful lot about being a man in that room!!!


----------



## SoCal92057 (Apr 12, 2014)

Marines are required to inspect and clean their individual weapons every week even when not fired. This is to create a familiarity with the disassembly and reassembly of the weapon that could be accomplished in the dark and under adverse conditions. Other than for the aforementioned reason, there is little use to clean and clean again an already clean firearm unless it has been fired. Generally, after weapons firing takes place, there are 3 consecutive days of cleaning before the weapon is put back into the schedule of weekly weapons maintenance. Many unassigned military weapons are stored and transported without seeing a cleaning for several months or longer by using a prescribed storage protocol. The protocol is more about the storage container than anything else as the weapons are cleaned and lubricated prior to being put into the storage container.


----------



## Pir8fan (Nov 16, 2012)

AquaHull said:


> How often do you clean your guns?
> My G-Lock has about 1500 rounds,still dirty and still reliable
> My AR's each have several hundred rounds fired and are still shooting nice. I'll wait until at least 500 rounds before I clean them


After every use and often just because I feel like it. I enjoy taking them apart, cleaning them and putting them back together. Besides, Hoppes #9 is one of my favorite fragrances.


----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

Air Freshener : HOPPE'S #9 AIR FRESHENER | Brownells


----------



## Armydude1 (Jul 9, 2014)

Revolver cleaning, almost never.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

Oh Yea, what you smell from shooting. The first time ever I fired a gun, a 410, remember the smell of the spent shell, like (almost) nothing more pleasurable to inhale. Think I was 9 or 10. Opening the gun cabinet and get the wafting of Hoppe's. Life is good.


----------



## mcangus (Jun 3, 2014)

Since many of you clean often, do you also clean new guns before shooting? I am guessing it is a good thing to do.

Also how do you feel about the product CLP? The way I see it is, if the military says use it, it must be something very reliable.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

I'll clean a new firearm to remove the larger collections of buildup.
I run a copper brush down the barrel immediately after range time.
Other than that, firearm cleaning is solely therapeutic, and not very common.


----------



## Innkeeper (Jun 18, 2014)

I am not a fan of CLP in service I used MilTec even though it was not what the Leaders on high prescribed for cleaning, especially in the sandy areas it attracted less sand then did CLP and seemed to keep it cleaner in between cleanings.


----------



## 9UC (Dec 21, 2012)

After every trip to the range with Ed's Red (home made), with both brass and nylon brushes, Brake Kleen (Auto Zone Brand) and lube with Finish Line, Dry Teflon Lube and if not fired in a while, a good wipe down with a little Finish Line on a silicon cloth and a bore mop. I keep one of the "pocket" gun cleaning kits, bore mom, cloth and a bottle lube here at my computer desk. I also use my garage compressor to keep the dust blown out of the hammer and trigger housings and to clean the dust and lint out of in my pocket carried spare mag. I also keep a full cleaning kit in the camper so that while we are on the road, I can still keep my guns maintained.


----------



## Innkeeper (Jun 18, 2014)

9UC said:


> After every trip to the range with Ed's Red (home made), with both brass and nylon brushes, Brake Kleen (Auto Zone Brand) and lube with Finish Line, Dry Teflon Lube and if not fired in a while, a good wipe down with a little Finish Line on a silicon cloth and a bore mop. I keep one of the "pocket" gun cleaning kits, bore mom, cloth and a bottle lube here at my computer desk. I also use my garage compressor to keep the dust blown out of the hammer and trigger housings and to clean the dust and lint out of in my pocket carried spare mag. I also keep a full cleaning kit in the camper so that while we are on the road, I can still keep my guns maintained.


The MilTec worked great after using the Brake Kleen, it is a metal reconditioner, plus it you apply it to the bolt before you fire as the bolt heats up it is absorbed by the bolt helping to keep it clean and making it easier to do so.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

I may be a little overboard on this one but I've got some Hoppe's 9 (the large bottles) sealed in Mylar in a 5 gallon bucket. I figure with the run on guns over the past few years, I ain't gonna be out of cleaner/solvent in case the hordes wakeup and realize they should be cleaning their new bought Glocks.


----------



## Diver (Nov 22, 2014)

Sorry to reopen an old thread, but I was thinking about changing some of what I use for cleaning and decided to search for threads on the subject and found this one. Basically, I've been cleaning everything pretty much the same way which is to use CLP (whatever brand happens to be in front of me) and going at the firearm, i.e. field strip it, clean everything and reassemble with an occasional detail strip. The result is just about everything runs wet, whether the manufacturer recommends that or not. Since I do this whenever I shoot, the gun goes into the safe wet and if I don't use it for awhile that helps protect it.

Most manufacturers who recommend minimal lubrication would probably cringe at the idea of carbon build up in the excess oil, but since I clean every time I shoot, I don't see that happening. The local Glock rep hates what I do, just like he hates the fact I love conversion barrels instead of buying another gun in each caliber. (Is it my fault I can make a G22 or 23 fire 4 different calibers with less than a minute to switch one to the other?) 

So I was thinking about this and wondering if maybe I should start to tailor what I do to the weapon, with some guns running wet and others running dry, and maybe some others being candidates to switch to Frog Lube, etc. Does anyone here tailor their cleaning by type of firearm, e.g. one method for metal and another for polymer, or something different by brand, something different for rimfire vs. center fire?


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Once a year right after I shoot.


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

I shoot often and for fun. And don't always clean my guns right after unless it's steel case ammo in my mosin or sks which I clean right away. Corrosive primers can be a problem over time so I just do what's right to keep them in shape. My .22s get it once a year and my shot guns before use so I know all is well. Large caliber hunting rifles after the trip and pistols after every range trip. 

I have extra oil and cleaner and always get more when I see a sale. I know I'll use it. I want to have enough for about 40 years. If I live longer than that it will be in the matrix.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

I've seen the results of poorly stored weapons. Because of that I clean mine monthly, fired or not. And never store guns in a case long term.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

I reckon I am just anal retentive. I strip, clean and lube after each use regardless of how many rounds. Ones I do not use get inspected and maintained on a regular basis. Of course this was prior to losing them all during a boating accident on Lake Erie.


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

Each time it is used, and every once in while you have to get them out and just hold them and fondle them... 
to let them know that you care. :biggrin-new: 
Then clean 'em and put them back.


----------



## Sarkus (Sep 11, 2014)

I clean about every 500 rounds or once a year, whichever comes first. Seems to work so far - no rust, no other issues. Everything I've read says this is more than sufficient, and one of my guns (one I don't have anymore) actually recommended 1000 rounds between cleanings. I'm not shooting anything with corrosive ammo either.

I started off using Hoppe's but that odor was just too much so I switched to Remington bore cleaner and gun oil and that seems to be working out. I may try CLP after I work through this Remington stuff, but that will likely be some time down the road. ;-)


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

We clean them at the range, the last part of our range trips (whether it's a public range or out on the land) is a complete cleaning of the gun.

The ONLY exception to this rule is with my Phoenix .22's, who's recoil spring is darned near impossible to catch so you need to disassemble them in a small, tight space.

I find dirty guns disgusting.


----------



## slewfoot (Nov 6, 2013)

Always after a day at the range or once a month which ever comes first.


----------



## mcangus (Jun 3, 2014)

Arklatex said:


> I've seen the results of poorly stored weapons. Because of that I clean mine monthly, fired or not. And never store guns in a case long term.


Nothing wrong with cleaning them monthly even if not fired, but I think that can be more than necessary. But it is better to error on the safe side I guess. I mean if you clean them and oil a gun after shooting it, it should be okay to store it in an indoor environment for awhile without worrying about it.


----------



## cdell (Feb 27, 2014)

You are supposed to clean them? Crap I have some work to do


----------



## Prepadoodle (May 28, 2013)

Depends on the gun. I clean my AR and .45 after every range session, my .22s hardly ever. The shotgun and my other guns every 2 months or so.

After seeing TiborasaurusRex's "Sniper 101" series, I have been experimenting with copper equilibrium in my Remington 700. Rather then clean the copper deposited in your bore, you let it accumulate to a certain point. Once it reaches this equilibrium point you will get much more consistent (and higher) velocities and better overall performance. As far as I can tell, the difference isn't that great, and I can't be positive that this new cleaning regime is the reason I am getting slightly better groups. But I AM getting tighter groups, so who knows?

(



)

This one is more on topic...


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

I cleaned my P3-AT today after firing 6 painful rounds outdoors today in below freezing weather. It's good to know the squirt gun will do it's job when called upon


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Slippy said:


> I may be a little overboard on this one but I've got some Hoppe's 9 (the large bottles) sealed in Mylar in a 5 gallon bucket. I figure with the run on guns over the past few years, I ain't gonna be out of cleaner/solvent in case the hordes wakeup and realize they should be cleaning their new bought Glocks.


I'm a #9 closet sniffer






Bass ackwards


----------



## Gunner's Mate (Aug 13, 2013)

Cleaning tip 
Good ole carbuerator cleaner does wonders for cleaning carbon from gas guns like AR's


----------



## Diver (Nov 22, 2014)

Prepadoodle said:


> Depends on the gun. I clean my AR and .45 after every range session, my .22s hardly ever. The shotgun and my other guns every 2 months or so.


What is your reason for the different treatment of the different firearms?


----------



## Prepadoodle (May 28, 2013)

The AR gets dirtier when I shoot it and is more prone to malfunctions if not clean. I carry the 45 on my person, so I like to keep it real clean. The 22s don't seem to get dirty, even when I do shoot them. I run a few patches down the bore, but that's usually as far as I need to go. I don't shoot my shotgun or other weapons that often, so there is no need to clean them more often.

Edited to add: It's also a function of the number of rounds fired. I shoot the AR and 45 a lot more. I would shoot the .22 more, but can't find ammo very often.


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

Brake cleaner is a good cleaning agent-- make sure to buy non chlorinated.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Ok, I'm coming out of the closet. I really enjoy cleaning my firearms. The smooth polished surfaces glistening in the light, the smell of gun oil all help me relax. I clean my firearms nearly every week even if they don't get used. It's a real dusty environment down here.


----------



## TxBorderCop (Nov 19, 2012)

Clean after shooting. Weekly wipe down and lube of duty weapon.

I use Frog Lube or Mil Tec. Though on my M4 I use those to clean, but use Mobil 1 on the bolt and carrier, since it doesn't freeze in cold weather. A little bit on a Q Tip and lightly wipe on. A bit on a patch and then push it from bore to barrell. My wife bought me one of the Otis kits for Christmas 2013, still haven't used the thing.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Gas piston AR's get a quick wipe down not much more is needed. Even Colt only recommends cleaning barrel every 500 rounds or more. DI Ar's get lower/upper receiver and BCG cleaned well after each shooting.
AK's get a cleaning and lube with CLP and cleaned with soap and water if corrosive ammo or primers were used. They don't get fired much anymore and the CLP works well for storage.
Hand guns get a general cleaning after a few mags down range other wise just a bit of lube.
I use nothing but BreakFree CLP have for many years. I know it not magic ninja lube or fog spit but it works perfectly and for long term storage even better.


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

AquaHull said:


> I'm a #9 closet sniffer


Here ya go Aqua & Slippy, just for you... Hoppe's No. 9 Air Freshener - 3 Pack

Amazon.com: Hoppe's 9 Air Freshener 3 Pack: Sports & Outdoors


----------

